# 2009 Mosquito Madness IV REGISTRATION OPEN!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The "Madness" is back!

May 2nd and 3rd will mark the FOURTH $10,000 first place return to local grassrooted bass anglers of the region (and beyond!) 

WIN in 2009 from a qualifying STRATOS...you're at $20,000!!!!

Over $5,000 in sponsor gear was distributed in 08's event, on top of a near $20,000 field purse- paying $1k or more to the top5!

Limited to the first 105 teams. Flight position determined by order of payment.

Historically the field fills by mid-Feb, here's your chance!!!

As a resource for anglers to guarantee their FIRST flight position, ONLINE credit card registration only is open up to 1/1/09. Mailed entries will begin at the first of the year.

Follow the links found at www.dobass.com

Look forward to addtional online developments with this event as the winter progresses.

nip


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Can I fish from the bank?


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Madness has been good to me 1 year other than that what can go bad will. Had to work, then last year basement flooded the second day  Heck Im going to just sleep at the lake this year and shut off my cell phone and tell my wife the tournament is at diffrent lake since we only live 10 min away.

Mark


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Don't worry Louie- I have a spare ride for you! I really hope I don't by then though :C 

No sump pumps allowed Ranger...or cell phones  

There are some VERY thoughtful wives out there this year. 

The first two potential spots are Christmas presents that I gotta keep secret from you all !% 

Please don't try to hurt me if I have been having ongoing email conversations with your spouse!!! My own wife is a little curious about this!!!

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

> The "Madness" is back!
> 
> May 2nd and 3rd will mark the FOURTH $10,000 first place return to local grassrooted bass anglers of the region (and beyond!)
> 
> ...


Strong response for November!!! Spring will be here before you know it!!!

Nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

ok...ok...ok...

I know I confused everyone by sending out the mailers already. I'm slowly finding out that many received them today. :C 

To help myself and everyone invovled...

Online creditcard registrations remain OPEN ... AND

*MAILED REGISTRATIONS ARE NOW BEING ACCEPTED AS OF 12/13/08*

If you did not receive your flyer yet, or just wish to get into the capped field, you can print and mail registrations from here: 
http://www.dobass.com/09MADNESS/MAY2MAY3.html

My apologies for the conflicting information in the mailed newsletter, I will not blame my wife for taking the 500 envelopes to the post office early, she works too hard for me to deflect responsibility onto her   

Feel free to email your address for all 2009 dobass event hardcopy info and annual newsletter if desired: [email protected]

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

...but 3/4 of the capped 105 team field remains!!!

WAY faster this year than I had ever thought  

First payment period of $260 (includes free bigbass) ends 1/31/09.

09' MM web: http://www.dobass.com/09MADNESS/MAY2MAY3.html

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Prior to mail call 1/7/09, final spot of the second flight was purchased online with creditcard entry.

Don't shoot your regular with this fellas- Madness IV is possibly goona fill faster than any other one. It's on track.

If you plan to fish- MAIL or use the online payment feature ASAP!!!

nip


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Watch the mail this week Nip, Shriver/Hankins entry hits the Mogadore Post Office at 5am Monday!!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

...here goes the "watch the mail" requests    

Four online pays today...

Madness is Officially half full or half empty depending on your take  

nip
http://www.dobass.com/09MADNESS/MAY2MAY3.html


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The final two flights remain... now the MADNESS begins!  

Online credit card payments/entries will remain open BUT may close at anytime without warning as the full field approaches- as to avoid overbooking.

http://www.dobass.com/09MADNESS/MAY2MAY3.html

A history lesson- the final flight has in the past sold out via online payments in one day. Soooo...once this fourth flight goes- it could be closed FAST!

Third flight sold in a week, fourth flight most likely quicker....then boom- the doors close- possibly at this time next week????

Be cautious if you plan to fish and are playing the game...someone is ALWAYS left out  

Thanks for all who have attended to their desires~~!!! More soon!!!!
 

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I was wrong by three teams!!!

http://www.dobass.com/09MADNESS/MAY2MAY3.html

The fourth flight is three teams from CLOSED leaving the online LURKERS for credit card entries chomping at the bit!!! 

Web stats indicate more people than there are spots in the final flight- BEWARE!!! Two MM events have sold out in the final day with online entries.

*THE ONLINE PAYMENT FEATURE MAY BE DISABLED AT ANY TIME to avoid overpays*

Maill call tomorrow at 5pm... AND as discussed with several last weekend, I will not be accepting any MM payments this weekend while working the Cleveland Boat Show.

Any entires mailed from this point in time onward, risks being returned due to a full field obtained over the weekend.

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

... the desireable last flight for the 2009 Mosquito Madness event is now open for registration.
http://www.dobass.com/updateddailyroster.html

Updates will be made througout Friday 1/23 evening as online credit card entries are received.

The credit feature will close Sat 1/24 at 9AM until late in the evening upon my return from the boat show, in which it will re-open if needed.

Good luck-

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Madness is almost there! 8AM one day later... online payments will CLOSE at 
9AM today and not reopen until later this evening (appx 9pm)


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

10 TO GO... AND I'M OUT THE DOOR!!! COME UP TO THE CLEVELAND BOAT SHOW AND TELL ME ALL ABOUT IT  

nip


----------



## Reellucky (May 30, 2008)

105 this year? Just noticed. Any reason for adding more anglers to an already full field! Did 1st place go to 10,500.00 or is 105 including your staff? Just a question and thanks for an answer.....


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

All your questions are clearly reviewed within the rules...the same ones mailed out in December to nearly 800 anglers and as reported online since November...

Having now run four of these two day styled events I came to appreciate folks run into life probs and have to dropout. Broken legs - kidney failure- deaths...out of two hundred guys odds are stuff happens. 

Bottom line- having 105 - most likely 5 to 8 teams will drop out. Doesn't leave me in the red when I refund an anglers' full entry (despite the rules) due to a death in the family, hospitalization...etc. - I guess I should just be more hardcore  

I'm guessing you didn't make it in...  

Details on Madness to be posted within the hour...


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

That was a crazy two days and final hour...I now have been entitled the entry nazi...not sure I like that one  

AND to the gentleman who knocked on my front door at 9:45pm last night (despite a BIG sign indicating to not even try) I hope you didn't get scared by the little bald man!

SO...after a couple paypal returns for overpays, and one officially on the wait list from that... ("breath"...I been typing like a madman for an hour  )

*MADNESS IS CLOSED!!! WAIT LIST BEGUN*

Details for wait list instructions can be found online...

Thanks to all for making it a pretty decent experience this time around- you guys are starting to get the hang of how it's gotta work!!!!

Stay tuned for a new Madness thread in the weeks to come for many details that will help a successful event. AND feel free to stop into the Rodshop 2/21 at 1pm for a complete review and questions answered.

nip


----------



## Reellucky (May 30, 2008)

No, I'm in! And have been since the start of your events!!!
And LOL, it doesn't clearly state in the rules why it is 105 this year! I read it twice like I do every year and still didn't see the answer to my question. That's why I asked!! So, your answer was, due to possible last minute cancellations the field went to 105 to cover your end. Thanks, that's what I was looking for and still haven't seen that answer in the rules.. And rule 21, Payout is GUARANTEED on a FULL FIELD of 105 paid teams. Prorated adjustments based on full field will be made upon final participant participation. Does this mean if final participation is at 105 then we are to expect first place being $10,500.00? 
Do wait lists cover your cancellations for death, broken legs and kidney failure?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Rule#3, #12 and #21 should do it! 

If you ever saw a reported full field payout indicating anything other than $10,000 to first...bring it to me and I'll hand you the other $500.

Don't go confuse everyone else... nor will you bait me on what I think your planning next...we do this every year it seems.

Not sure what else I could fit into an 8x10" piece of paper for ya...the old timers are having difficulty reading the font size already!!!  

What "was" your team number? Just kidding... don't freak out!  

Hope you make it to the Rodshop Feb 21st so I can answer all your questions you might have face to face, it'll be good for the group too...

nip


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

closed at author's request


----------

